# Knicks Looking To Trade: Quentin, Rose, Mo Taylor and Jerome James



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are trying to trade Quentin Richardson but there isn't a market for a player with a bad back and an equally bad contract. They are also looking to trade Malik Rose, Maurice Taylor and Jerome James, whom the Knicks gave their mid-level exception to last season. Rose and Taylor are each entering the final year of their contracts and thus would have more value around the February trading deadline.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/439140p-369988c.html


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You can trade Q to Memphis for Brian Cardinal and Dahntay Jones...

Move Malik Rose with Mo Taylor to Philadelphia for Chris Webber;

Move Francis to Denver for Kenyon Martin and Eduardo Najera, moving Najera to Cleveland for Ira Newble and Stephen Graham. After that, move Ira Newble with Jerome James to GS for Adonal Foyle.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I really hope that there is still a lot of changes in this roster...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's like beating a dead horse on this board. Isiah if you can hear the Knick fans requests...please don't trade our expiring contracts for one knee bandits and PF's who lost a step or two. Just get rid of them for draft picks, it's rebuilding time. No more bloated contracts that can't be moved! Thanks... now back to our regular scheduled program.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/439140p-369988c.html


And in other news, thirsty people want something to drink


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> It's like beating a dead horse on this board. Isiah if you can hear the Knick fans requests...please don't trade our expiring contracts for one knee bandits and PF's who lost a step or two. Just get rid of them for draft picks, it's rebuilding time. No more bloated contracts that can't be moved! Thanks... now back to our regular scheduled program.


Which team would take those players and give up draft picks for them? The only teams Rose and Mo have value to are those looking for an expiring contract. In order for the Knicks to obtain draft picks, they would have to take back bad contracts.

Look at it this way. Webber only has 2 years and you know that as long as Billy King is in charge of the Sixers, they won't improve. So churn an expiring deal and get rid of a bad contract for a larger, shorter bad contract and a draft pick. Repeat next season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Zuca said:


> You can trade Q to Memphis for Brian Cardinal and Dahntay Jones...
> 
> Move Malik Rose with Mo Taylor to Philadelphia for Chris Webber;
> 
> Move Francis to Denver for Kenyon Martin and Eduardo Najera, moving Najera to Cleveland for Ira Newble and Stephen Graham. After that, move Ira Newble with Jerome James to GS for Adonal Foyle.


Excellent proposal!

The only weakness is that you did not consider Warriors.

We Warriors can offer Davis, Murphy, Foyle and Dunleavy for Rose, Taylor, James and Francis.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Which team would take those players and give up draft picks for them? The only teams Rose and Mo have value to are those looking for an expiring contract. In order for the Knicks to obtain draft picks, they would have to take back bad contracts.
> 
> Look at it this way. Webber only has 2 years and you know that as long as Billy King is in charge of the Sixers, they won't improve. So churn an expiring deal and get rid of a bad contract for a larger, shorter bad contract and a draft pick. Repeat next season.


Good point, but jeez...I'm going to still be pist off if he elects to grab someone like Chris Webber. We just need to rebuild and get it over with. I'll give away Steve Francis for a bag of skittles if the league office would approve it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They should be able to package Rose with just about anyone on the roster, hopefully they act on that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Would you guys do Rose and Frye for Marion?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are trying to trade Quentin Richardson but there isn't a market for a player with a bad back and an equally bad contract. They are also looking to trade Malik Rose, Maurice Taylor and Jerome James, whom the Knicks gave their mid-level exception to last season. Rose and Taylor are each entering the final year of their contracts and thus would have more value around the February trading deadline.


Fishy article, Malik Rose is not in the final year of his contract. I hope Maurice and Jalen don't get traded, not that I'm in love with either of those defenseless players, but it's because of their huge expiring contracts, let's just hope this plays out. Honestly we could've lost another 14 million had we not gotten The Franchise. But oh wells, let's just hope none of these guys get re-signed in 3 years. It might come just in time for contract extensions with the our young players or at least I hope.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

malik rose just sucks, it aint about his contract.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

The Knicks management needs to chill with the roster moves.


All the good teams Det,Spurs,Dallas,Nj esp. have all had the base core of their team together for a minute and thats how they have gotten better. The knicks do tooo many roster moves.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's 'cause they're always trying to fix mistakes. They can't stand pat with this roster.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

They need to just wait it out for atleast 1 season.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys can trade Rose to Portland for Miles and Magloire when Magloire is eligable to be traded. I think around Dec. sometime.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> They need to just wait it out for atleast 1 season.


So Bulls would draft Greg Oden with your pick...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Good point, but jeez...I'm going to still be pist off if he elects to grab someone like Chris Webber. We just need to rebuild and get it over with. I'll give away Steve Francis for a bag of skittles if the league office would approve it. :biggrin:


I guess that Cpawfan gets my point. You can nab some pick from Sixers in this trade... And MALIK Rose have a longer deal (although cheaper) than Webber... There is no reason to tank in this season, since the Knicks next year pick will be swapped with Chicago's one. So, add something useful in Webber and in next season, let his contract expire... MALIK ROSE and Taylor won't take you anywhere... Webber at least would improve this team...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would say trade away the big contracts and tank the next year so that Greg Oden can be one of the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I would say trade away the big contracts and tank the next year so that Greg Oden can be one of the Knicks.


We can't tank because the Bulls can switch draft picks. I perfer just collecting draft picks and get rid of some of the dead weight.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> We can't tank because the Bulls can switch draft picks. I perfer just collecting draft picks and get rid of some of the dead weight.


Yeah too bad we cant give away players like Q, Mo , JJ, and Jalen straight up for draft picks, cause that would be sick.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Zuca said:


> So Bulls would draft Greg Oden with your pick...



No, if we let the best 10 players stay together I know we can go atleast .500 for the season and we all know thats a playoff birth in the east.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Kitty said:


> We can't tank because the Bulls can switch draft picks. I perfer just collecting draft picks and get rid of some of the dead weight.


Ouch! I didn't realize that Eddy Curry trade... my bad. 
I think the Knicks need to unload the back court a little bit. I think getting draft picks is a good idea.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> No, if we let the best 10 players stay together I know we can go atleast .500 for the season and we all know thats a playoff birth in the east.


You know how bad I would love to just taste the playoffs again. Even if we are out in the first round, just making it would be a great jump from last season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> You know how bad I would love to just taste the playoffs again. Even if we are out in the first round, just making it would be a great jump from last season.


I'm rooting for the Knicks to make the playoffs out of pure spite. I find the thought of Zeke leading the same team Larry Brown couldn't coach to the playoffs a perfect ending for Brown's overrated career.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I'm rooting for the Knicks to make the playoffs out of pure spite. I find the thought of Zeke leading the same team Larry Brown couldn't coach to the playoffs a perfect ending for Brown's overrated career.


haha that would be pretty nice. and cpaw i wanted omar jacobs on the vikes. but i dont think tarvaris will upset anybody. kids gonna be a star


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> You guys can trade Rose to Portland for Miles and Magloire when Magloire is eligable to be traded. I think around Dec. sometime.


I'd actually do that, but only if the Blazers are willing to part with an unprotected first rounder too.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

In Other News from the "Things that Should Happen but never Will" alternate universe...The price of gas has dropped to $0.35 a gallon...the FCC has been banished to Hizballah...Carlos Mencia has been Named President of the United States of america, wiping out all Taxes and stupid people...Paris Hilton, Jay Leno, Tom and Katie, and Brad and Angelina are to never apear or be mentioned of on the Radio, internet, and TV ever again.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Jeffries is staying in DC for the next season. Link
Are the Knicks still trying to trade these players?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

danred7 said:


> In Other News from the "Things that Should Happen but never Will" alternate universe...The price of gas has dropped to $0.35 a gallon...the FCC has been banished to Hizballah...Carlos Mencia has been Named President of the United States of america, wiping out all Taxes and stupid people...Paris Hilton, Jay Leno, Tom and Katie, and Brad and Angelina are to never apear or be mentioned of on the Radio, internet, and TV ever again.


:raised_ey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I think Jeffries is staying in DC for the next season. Link
> Are the Knicks still trying to trade these players?


The Post and the Daily News are saying two different things. Let's see what Ernie will do on Monday.





> Washington would like to retain the 6-11 Jeffries but the Knicks structured the deal in such a way that the Wizards may let him walk. The Daily News reported on Sunday that Jeffries' contract calls for him to receive 80% of his annual salary before the season begins. He also has a 15% trade kicker included in his contract.
> 
> Jeffries' contract would place Washington near the luxury tax threshold and Wizards owner Abe Pollin has told his basketball staff not to exceed the luxury tax. Also, Wizards All-Star guard Gilbert Arenas can opt out of his contract next summer and will command a lucrative deal.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/439751p-370464c.html


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I'd actually do that, but only if the Blazers are willing to part with an unprotected first rounder too.




Why would Portland need to throw in a pick at all? Magloire and Miles are at least of equal talent as Rose is,and you are getting both of them. Magloire's deal is expiring, Miles has long yerned to play with Q again, so he might actually play pretty well. This would be Thomas' first decent trade


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

kitty i think the washington post is from today and the new york daily news is from sunday


----------

